# Golden Finger Slayer....!!!!



## modtheworld44 (Sep 1, 2016)

Cut's 1/2" steel rod and 1/4" sheet metal.Has a 12"cutting deck and lock down disk.
AND
Gold fingers
computer boards
:G 



modtheworld44


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 1, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## modtheworld44 (Sep 1, 2016)

patnor1011 said:


> Nice.



patnor1011

Thanks,it cost me $152.94.I think it will definitely pay for it's self in no time at all.Here's you a picture of what I was using.Let me tell you that after 4,000 cuts with even these being spring loaded,I still slightly hurt the next morning.I want hurt no more now though.Now I just got to build my mini shaker table,I got 8 1/2 lbs of black BGA epoxy's to incinerate.I got this beast at Northern Tool encase any body else is wanting one.Thanks for your time and glad I could share with yall.



modtheworld44


----------



## resabed01 (Sep 1, 2016)

Very useful tool, makes removal of fingers from cards a breeze.
Just be mindful where you put your fingers because it will remove them from your hand just as effortlessly.


----------



## anachronism (Sep 1, 2016)

Bolt it to the bench properly and it'll be ten times more effective.


----------



## Lou (Sep 1, 2016)

anachronism said:


> Bolt it to the bench properly and it'll be ten times more effective.




Agreed.


----------



## Shark (Sep 1, 2016)

Get some more lighting in there! But then you already know that. :lol:


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 2, 2016)

I am waiting for mine, it is smaller variety but finally after years of using tin scissors I want to treat my hands to a little relief from hard work. Your one is much better from what I am getting but it is still upgrade for me anyway.


----------



## gold4mike (Sep 9, 2016)

Harbor Freight sells a similar sheet metal shear for $99.00. Been using it for 3 or 4 years and it's still going strong.


----------



## justinhcase (Sep 9, 2016)

I use a Victorian book cutter.
It even has a pedal to hold down a locking bar so you keep your digest well away from the action.


----------



## justinhcase (Sep 16, 2016)

I thought I had a good Guillotine.
I wish I had the room for this. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sierra-Scrap-Metal-Shear-/122131815718?hash=item1c6f9f9d26:g:ac4AAOSwFdtX1wEI


----------

